# Chemically straightening hair while pregnant?



## Sarah1508

I've been wanting to do this for a while now because I naturally have REALLY curly hair and it just goes out of controll sometimes :haha: and it's just so time consuming straightening it, especially now because I'm sore ALL the time and just don't have the energy to do it properly anymore (get frustrated after just my fringe! :growlmad: lol) And when LO is here I really won't have enough time to be farting about doing my hair! :haha:

So I'm wondering if any of you ladies have done it and know if it's safe to do while pregnant? And if not do you's know of any other hair straightening methods that are less time consuming then using GHD's and is also safe to do while pregnant ? It doesn't even have to straighten my hair properly just calm it down and get rid of the frizz!! :haha:

Thanks :flower: x


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I hate straightening my hair !! Its thick as and longish (passed my nipples haha) and its wavy/curly natural and thr ends flick up so its a pain to straighten!!!
It takes me roughly 30mins to do a real good job by myself, but since ive had my hair done and thinned out it doesnt take aslong, but thats because i do a rough job.
I bet it would cost a bomb to get it chemically straightened.
Where i live, not many hairdressers do it & i have no idea if its safe during pregnancy.

Have you tried to blow dry your hair with a curling brush? It straightens it that way aswell but not as good as a hair straightener. Not sure if it'd work with curly hair


----------



## LarLar

I just had a little read up on it, and alot of people have said it's fine but then i came across this article..

https://aje.oxfordjournals.org/content/149/8/712.full.pdf and well i didn't read it all but it does mention adverse effect in pregnancy (the second part has statistics and results). 

I'd ask your midwife or doctor :flow: xx


----------



## x__amour

God, I hate flat ironing my hair. Takes forever. I would ask your doctor though! I've had it chemically straightened before though and it didn't work. :wacko:


----------



## Sarah1508

LittleAngel_x said:


> I hate straightening my hair !! Its thick as and longish (passed my nipples haha) and its wavy/curly natural and thr ends flick up so its a pain to straighten!!!
> It takes me roughly 30mins to do a real good job by myself, but since ive had my hair done and thinned out it doesnt take aslong, but thats because i do a rough job.
> I bet it would cost a bomb to get it chemically straightened.
> Where i live, not many hairdressers do it & i have no idea if its safe during pregnancy.
> 
> Have you tried to blow dry your hair with a curling brush? It straightens it that way aswell but not as good as a hair straightener. Not sure if it'd work with curly hair

Same I've got really thick and mid length curly hair and even with GHD's I hate straightening my hair nowadays ( to properly do it it could take upto an hour!! and even then it curls and flicks! :growlmad:), latley I just throw it up in a bun and straighten the fringe and that even takes effort! :haha: Yeah I've tried that before and it tends to make my hair go frizzy :dohh:
Thanks anyways for the suggestion though :flower: x



LarLar said:


> I just had a little read up on it, and alot of people have said it's fine but then i came across this article..
> 
> https://aje.oxfordjournals.org/content/149/8/712.full.pdf and well i didn't read it all but it does mention adverse effect in pregnancy (the second part has statistics and results).
> 
> I'd ask your midwife or doctor :flow: xx

Yeh see after I posted this I decided not to be so lazy and do some research of my own too and like you said some people say it's fine if it's done in a well ventilated area and then other people say that even in a well ventilated area the chemicals could soak into your head and get into your system or something :S so with reading that I am *NOT *doing it! No chance! haha will have to try find another way to tame my hair :haha:

I might ask my midwife but even if she said it was fine after reading what I did I wouldn't want to anyways now, not while baby's in my tummy, Maybe afterwards I'll look up more about it.

Thanks for the link :flower: x



x__amour said:


> God, I hate flat ironing my hair. Takes forever. I would ask your doctor though! I've had it chemically straightened before though and it didn't work. :wacko:


Yeh I've gone off the idea now while baby's still in my tummy but still thinking of doing it afterwards, I doubt it would properly straighten my hair but hoping it will make it a little more manageable! haha x


----------



## Chelle26

There's a new product out called la brasiliana
It's expensive but a completely natural way
Of straightening hair not 100% but takes a lot of
Curl and frizz away it's made up of collagen and 
Keratin which is what ur hairs naturally made of
Like I say expensive but worth every penny hope that helps


----------



## ClairAye

I dunno what they use but I had full head bleach highlights when I was pregnant :shrug: Personally though I'd never do it cause someone I know did and her long-ish hair got cut to below her ears it got so badly messed up :wacko: Make sure you get it done somewhere really good!


----------



## emmaxlouise20

have you tried this? https://www.boots.com/en/Charles-Wo...-Straightening-Kit-for-Coloured-Hair_1234355/


----------



## lola_90

Leave it curly!

My hair is mega curly and I used to straighten it all the time, but for the last couple of years i've embraced my curls!

My hair is in better condition and I have more time!


----------



## Babycuddles

I asked my mw this, as I too read a lot of mixed information. She ased me how often I get them done and I said about 8wks, which she said should be alright. Luckily, I can skip a touch up or 2 but due a touch up in about 3 was which should be the end of 1st trimester :thumbup:

I hope this helps and make sure you get it done by a professional.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I've heard it's not good to chemically striaghten or perm your hair while pregnant , & it also might not turn out right because of all those extra hormones.! & that would be a waste of money especially because it's kinda pricey $$ 
I've also tried la brasiliana products & love 'em <3


----------

